

What is the value of formal organisational structures? - qhoxie
http://governanceandnetworks.blogspot.com/2008/09/what-is-value-of-formal-organisational.html

======
jwilliams
Once I was in a large organisation and needed access to an RSA SecurID service
that we ran.. Problem is, I had no idea who owned it... So I asked RSA, and
they put me in touch.

A lot of larger organisations are moving to a more social networking model to
connect employees - there is a lot of potential for startups in these domains.

